# Schwinn BC



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2020)

Picked this up today, fresh out of a barn in denver pa. Snagged it off facebook marketplace, the description said it’d be good garden art, can’t imagine seeing this in a garden! Shorty lever, big drum, very old but mostly correct repaint, wide torrington bars! pretty complete and will be a great project. Heres a few pics, enjoy...


----------



## ballooney (Aug 19, 2020)

Stoked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 19, 2020)

Now that’s an awesome score!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 19, 2020)

garden art!  you must have got it for a good price.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 19, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> garden art!  you must have got it for a good price.




I could of pratically stolen it. Original asking price was $45 i gave much more but still a good deal for me and they threw in a girls dayton! I told the seller why it should never be garden art so hopefully next one she finds in a barn will be safe from that awful fate


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 19, 2020)

nice!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 19, 2020)

You did very well!  Wish i could find something like that...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 19, 2020)

Yard art ? Thank god for Cabers !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 19, 2020)

That’ll be a nice project Good score


----------



## bloo (Aug 19, 2020)

What a score!


----------



## troy boy (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow  what a score  congrats


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2020)

:eek:Holy Sh|+!

Way to go, John!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> :eek:Holy Sh|+!



^^Told ya^^


----------



## John G04 (Aug 20, 2020)

Started working on it today. Everything is shockingly coming apart very easily. Forebrake was completely covered in grease and dirt, cleaned up well so far along with the hub. Have the chain soaking in its 3rd bath of wd40. 


















*


*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 20, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Started working on it today. Everything is shockingly coming apart very easily. Forebrake was completely covered in grease and dirt, cleaned up well so far along with the hub. Have the chain soaking in its 3rd bath of wd40. View attachment 1251392
> View attachment 1251393
> 
> View attachment 1251394
> ...



.         Nice


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 20, 2020)

Very nice find!  I’ll bet you couldn’t hardly wait to get home and start on it.  Looks like it going to shine up well.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 20, 2020)

Final update for tonight. Spray the front wheel with paint remover, let sit for 10 minutes, plastic brushed it off and then steel wooled the rust and residue off. Turned out pretty nice! Now just hoping the rear wheel will come out nearly as nice


----------



## John G04 (Aug 26, 2020)

So here is 5 minutes of wd40 and steel wool, recovered the original stencil on the fork! The paint came off without a fight and i’m confident I can take it off pretty much the whole bike with results similar to this. Now the question is should I take all the old grayish blue off and recover the original black or just recover the seat tube stencils and call it done?


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 26, 2020)

If its coming off that easy I say strip it.  What rating of steel wool are you using?  I'm thinking of doing this with some fenders I just bought.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 26, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> If its coming off that easy I say strip it.  What rating of steel wool are you using?  I'm thinking of doing this with some fenders I just bought.




0000 steel wool, pretty much the only type you can/should use on paint


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow, you really got some good results with the fork! I would have to keep going with it.  It's kind of like "bicycle archaeology".


----------



## John G04 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rides4Fun said:


> Wow, you really got some good results with the fork! I would have to keep going with it.  It's kind of like "bicycle archaeology".




Thats what I was thinking too, kind of like moving dirt to find the writing on a stone or something. Looks like everyone agrees that the original paint should be uncovered so I will resume work on the fork and post some pics of it soon.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 26, 2020)

Left leg is pretty much finished. Its a dull black but at least its original. Kinda happy its dull as smugs and finger prints won’t be super noticable_











_


----------



## John G04 (Aug 27, 2020)

Started cleaning up the frame today. I think this bike will clean up pretty decently! Theres the normal chips in the paint and spots where primer shows but theres no bare spots where there no paint at all which was a welcome surprise. Might not look like much in the pics but was able to fully recover left side of the seat tube stencil, alittle bit on the right but didn’t work on that side much today. Henderson decal is still there along with the seat tube decal but that ones pretty much gone. Also lightly polished the badge


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Started cleaning up the frame today. I think this bike will clean up pretty decently! Theres the normal chips in the paint and spots where primer shows but theres no bare spots where there no paint at all which was a welcome surprise. Might not look like much in the pics but was able to fully recover left side of the seat tube stencil, alittle bit on the right but didn’t work on that side much today. Henderson decal is still there along with the seat tube decal but that ones pretty much gone. Also lightly polished the badge View attachment 1256018
> View attachment 1256032
> 
> View attachment 1256021
> ...



Another great save in the process! Can't wait to see this done. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Aug 28, 2020)

Little bit of progress today, ran out of steel wool so was only able to finish a small part of the middle tube, do most of the top of the top tube and recover more of the seat post stencil. Also finished  the right side of the fork, now just need to do the insides of the leg, truss arms, and bottom of the fork. My dad also repaired the missing cable guide on the lever, not perfect but pretty good. Will rust the new metal and match it to the rest of the lever tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 28, 2020)

Found a half used piece of steel wool from the other day and did alittle more scrubbing, now i’m actually out of steel wool.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 28, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2020)

Excellent Score - - - - - - -FANTASTIC SAVE !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 28, 2020)

That’s a killer find snd it’s turning out nice! Put a little wax on it and it will shine back up a little I bet!!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 29, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> If its coming off that easy I say strip it.  What rating of steel wool are you using?  I'm thinking of doing this with some fenders I just bought.



Great job. Keep it going


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice work on a great bike!   
Original paint looks nice. Hard to believe someone thought it needed to be painted.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice find and very nice grunge work...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 2, 2020)

Did you look for a build sheet inside the seat tube of the frame?


----------



## John G04 (Sep 2, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> Did you look for a build sheet inside the seat tube of the frame?




Yes thats the first thing I did, nothing in the seat tube or handlebars unfortunately


----------



## John G04 (Sep 14, 2020)

The BC rides again! Still need to clean and weld the fenders along with go through the original wheels but the frame and fork is done! Theres some small spots down by the crank and where the top 2 bars meet that theres remnants of blue left but I couldn’t really get in there to rub all of it off and figured i’d leave some of its “history” on it. Threw some spare wheels and seat on it and it rides pretty nicely! Crank hits a little bit on the drive side but its been hitting forever, will fix that though. Also cleaned up the shorty lever and rusted where my dad repaired it. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 23, 2020)

Worked on the fenders today, front ones pretty nice, rear rough but will clean up decently i think. Theres still some blue left on the rear of the front and next to the pins. Pins on both fenders very thin but will get as close as i can to the pins to get most of the blue off. Once clean paint wise i’ll take the rivets out, remove the braces and my dad will weld the ends of the fenders back on and knock the dents out


----------



## JRE (Sep 24, 2020)

Thats turning out great


----------



## ozzie (Sep 24, 2020)

Great work. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Carlos0056 (Sep 24, 2020)

I like to sell it to me to give it to me for my birthday, I have the money


----------



## John G04 (Sep 24, 2020)

Carlos0056 said:


> I like to sell it to me to give it to me for my birthday, I have the money




I’m not even done with it yet! So far from how its riding its gonna be a keeper for a bit


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow the black paint turned out to be real nice under there. 
Good thing this one did not end up in a garden. 
Please share updates when available.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2021)

Great find. Awesome work and save. Looks fantastic.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 24, 2021)

Coming out very nicely!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 24, 2021)

Just an awesome effort on your part to get this bike where it is!  Makes me keep hoping that one day I may find something similar that’s been tucked away for a long time


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 24, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Picked this up today, fresh out of a barn in denver pa. Snagged it off facebook marketplace, the description said it’d be good garden art, can’t imagine seeing this in a garden! Shorty lever, big drum, very old but mostly correct repaint, wide torrington bars! pretty complete and will be a great project. Heres a few pics, enjoy...View attachment 1250835
> View attachment 1250836
> 
> View attachment 1250837
> ...



GREAT EYE!
GREAT FIND!
GRET PROJECT!
ENJOY!


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks nice.  Love the pictures.  Can’t wait to see when completed.


----------

